# Valley Mist Vineyards



## bruno (Jun 4, 2009)

Two years ago, I was bitten by the wine making bug. This new hobby turned into an obsession. Last month, I planted 1500 vines in my new vineyard which I now call Valley Mist Vineyards. What have I done?????

I have done crazy things in the last 2 years I wouldn't have ever dreamed of before this wine thing. I purchase a tractor, I drove a tractor, bought a plow, rake, 3-pte roto-tiller, got soil tested, purchased over 500 trellis posts, and the list goes on and on. 

Just tried to attach my first picture - if it works, I'll include more.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Tom (Jun 4, 2009)

Bruno,
Now thats a BIG leap in 2 years. What do you have planted?


----------



## bruno (Jun 4, 2009)

I put in Brianna, Cayuga White, Marquette, Frontenac and Swenson Red.


----------



## Racer (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice work ! I've got 45 vines myself. LaCrescent, Frontenac Gris,Valvin Muscat,Marquette, and Chardonnay. I did have cayuga and chardonel vines when I first planted in 02. Don't feel too bad about getting the growing bug like you do. I've gone to the effort of taking college classes on grape growing (in my 3rd semester now). My wife and I do plan to move to NC in about 8 -10 years to start our small vineyard. I'm looking to have somewhere between 2 -4 acres on our land down there.

So are you looking to sell your grapes to a winery? Or are you thinking of starting a winery too? Or are you getting like some of us and just want a little more wine around the house


----------



## bruno (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a local winery that is interested in buying all the grapes I can grow. Plus they would like to see me start a winery of my own - you know the more in the area, the better. I too have taken classes at Mich State Univ on starting a vineyard, and starting a winery. I also request to make wine with special wedding labels, Christmas gifts, etc... I have a 30x48 pole barn that I could easily convert into a small winery.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2009)

That looks very nice Bruno, I wish I had that kind of land to do the same. I wsh you all the luck with a great crop in 3 years!


----------



## Racer (Jun 8, 2009)

bruno said:


> I have a local winery that is interested in buying all the grapes I can grow. Plus they would like to see me start a winery of my own - you know the more in the area, the better. I too have taken classes at Mich State Univ on starting a vineyard, and starting a winery. I also request to make wine with special wedding labels, Christmas gifts, etc... I have a 30x48 pole barn that I could easily convert into a small winery.



The one thing I have been most impressed with this hobby(obession) is that if you talk to anyone in the wine business it seems they are all happy to talk and help you get into the business. How many other jobs have you heard of that has your competitors help you instead of drive you out of business?


----------



## bruno (Jun 9, 2009)

Racer, isn't that the truth! The seminars I attended were full of established winery owners and all of them were more than happy to lend their expertise to help down the road.

On another note, my daughter got married last wekend, and we furnished over 100 bottles of various wines we have made over the past couple of years. I couldn't believe the positive comments I heard. This was mostly a beer drinking crowd, but when they tried the wines, they couldn't get enough. Most were wines from kits: several Island Mists, a chardonnay, piesporter, and some homemade blueberry and strawberry. Everyone was asking where they could buy them. Too bad I'm not licenced yet. I also had a lot of inqueries about making special wedding wines with custom labels.


----------



## Tom (Jun 9, 2009)

Bruno,
You can always ask for a "DONATION". This way you are not selling anything.


----------



## Racer (Jun 9, 2009)

That's great to hear that everyone loved your wine! Especially at a wedding reception.It sounds like it made a special day even better. Sounds like you need to do a business plan to see if you can swing a winery along with your vineyard too.


----------



## bruno (Jun 14, 2009)

We went into weed attack mode yesterday. Tilled all the center rows, and spot sprayed the rows with Credit Extra. It's looking pretty clean.

Another question: this area is heavily infested with bag worms. They are in the vineyard but don't seem to be eating my young grapes. Has anyone experienced problems with these?


----------



## bruno (Jun 14, 2009)

Tried to attach a picture of my weeded vineyard but I guess I posted it too fast before it had a chance to download. Here's the picture.


----------



## Racer (Jun 14, 2009)

bruno said:


> We went into weed attack mode yesterday. Tilled all the center rows, and spot sprayed the rows with Credit Extra. It's looking pretty clean.
> 
> Another question: this area is heavily infested with bag worms. They are in the vineyard but don't seem to be eating my young grapes. Has anyone experienced problems with these?



I'll ask my mentor next time I go to his place for working off some more practical application hours. I live in town so somethings like bagworms dont get thru all the other homeowner defenses. I wish that were true for all the other problems I get like grape berry moth, pylloxera, grapevine girdler,japanese beetle.......


----------



## Racer (Jun 14, 2009)

bruno said:


> Tried to attach a picture of my weeded vineyard but I guess I posted it too fast before it had a chance to download. Here's the picture.



Things are looking really good! Do you plan on leaving bare ground until after the vines are up on the trellis?


----------



## bruno (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm thinking that I will continue with bare ground as long as I don't have any erosion problems. This spring, we've had a number of late frosts, and I noticed that when everything else was frosted up, nothing in the vineyard was. I have heard that bare ground helps the air movement and prevents frost. Seems to be the case here. I have a slight north to south slope which keeps the air moving. I am using a King Kutter 3 point tiller for the centers that does a great job. Last year when I cleared the vineyard, about 3 passes during the season kept it pretty weed free.


----------

